# 12/25 - The "Teen Troon Squad" reveals themselves, say they're behind the Merge



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 25, 2018)

The trolls who have been smoking pot with Chris and pretending to be Magi-Chan to him, which KF has dubbed the "Teen Troon Squad", have posted to his Twitter again.

For some reason they've doxxed one of their members (name, address, phone number). Also, it turns out the Merge will be delayed for 20 years.

These are the same people who paid Chris $1,000 for his porn art earlier this year. 






https://pastebin.com/nZqD8dVH

Hello everyone! It is I, Magi-Chan Sonichu. I read the password for this account from Chris' mind.

As you all know, the merge will be happening soon.

I currently have Lukas (my host body) in a trance, so they won't remember typing this out.

The final stage of the merge will involve everyone in our universe disconnecting from your
universe. We will go silent. We must hibernate to tug the universes together.

I have really enjoyed my time in your universe. I want to give thanks to my host body in your
world, Lukas Simpkins. (Legal name: Lillie Celeste Simpkins.) I want everyone to know what a
gracious host they were. Lukas and Christine and I (and some of our friends) had lots of fun
hanging out with Christine and smoking weed. We used to do it in their old house, but she just
moved to a new house at 127 Walton Drive, Lynchburg, VA, 24502. I'm sad I won't be able to smoke
weed there until after the merge. If you want to give Lukas a call to let her know how cool she
is, she'd really appreciate it. Her number is 434-856-6364.

Her mother Tara raised a brilliant young person. Her mother is also very progressive. I mean,
who would have the courage to let their child spend their time smoking weed with someone like
Christine, who's nearly twice their age? A really brave mother, that's who.g

Lukas is a really cool person. If you want to end up as brilliant as Lukas, you should also
spend a lot of time opening your mind by role playing and smoking weed with cool people
like Christine.

Anyhoo, praise be for my gracious host aside, here's how the merge will go down:

* everyone disconnects from Earth 1218 for a small period of time
* we hibernate
* and by the end of 2018 in our universe, the universes will be merged

Because of time dilation though, it will take a little bit longer in Earth 1218. By your human
calendar in that universe, the merge should be complete by the end of 2038. 2018 here, 2038 in 1218.

In 20 short years, you should start seeing manifestations of what you people so cynically call
"fictional characters". You might literally shit your panties when you see Bugs Bunny in real life!
(But be polite, he looks a little rough. Makeup on television can work wonders.)

Goodbye for now!

https://i.imgur.com/hUOmI7L.png


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 622678
> 
> https://pastebin.com/nZqD8dVH
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa... is this a counter doxxing by someone here? are the magi chan trolls bragging? is the magi chan troll placing blame on someone else? who dunnit?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 25, 2018)

Teen troon actually doxed himself. (Assuming the info is real.)


----------



## Milk Mage (Dec 25, 2018)

It's a Chris-mas miracle


----------



## Anonnymush (Dec 25, 2018)

Welp, looks like Barb won't live to see the merge, no way is she making it another 20 years.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

Sonic & The Hedgehog Boys are real.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 25, 2018)

Now we have gone deeper into the stupidity vortex. Possibly a bit too deep.


----------



## Bardle-B Jones (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 622678
> 
> Because of time dilation though, it will take a little bit longer in Earth 1218. By your human
> calendar in that universe, the merge should be complete by the end of 2038. 2018 here, 2038 in 1218.


Yeah, who didn't see this ass-pull back-pedaling a mile away?

I didn't get my hopes up for this reason. But we got something unexpected. Doxing

Who among us is crazy enough to check the validity of this new info?


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

*Rise of The Guardians Spergians
The Three Splooges
Mod Blob Squad
Man-Babes in Toyland
Christie & The Pussy Brats*


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Dec 25, 2018)

Welp, looks like I'll be continuing to lurk for 20 more years.


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 25, 2018)

Says just about everything


----------



## Done (Dec 25, 2018)

Pastebins tend to die, so here's an archive:
http://archive.fo/VS0cC


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Holy fuck, the troon squad really does exist! I thought it was bullshit!


----------



## DJAndyMD (Dec 25, 2018)

I wonder what is their intent on doing this. Either they are trying to pull of the biggest trolling stunt (which would be sad if it wasn't so pathetic) or they just doxxed themselves in the best unintentional way.


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 25, 2018)

The dark haired troon has Trump hair. CWC is smiling Trump style. I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Bardle-B Jones said:


> Yeah, who didn't see this ass-pull back-pedaling a mile away?
> 
> I didn't get my hopes up for this reason. But we got something unexpected. Doxing
> 
> Who among us is crazy enough to check the validity of this new info?



I'm sure somebody is checking up on this this info as we speak.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

DJAndyMD said:


> I wonder what is their intent on doing this. Either they are trying to pull of the biggest trolling stunt (which would be sad if it wasn't so pathetic) or they just doxxed themselves in the best unintentional way.


imagine the beautiful miracle that would be if this was Chris doxxing them herself

but alas that's not even posible. i think this might've been either a 3rd hacker or one of the kiwi guardians


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

DJAndyMD said:


> I wonder what is their intent on doing this. Either they are trying to pull of the biggest trolling stunt (which would be sad if it wasn't so pathetic) or they just doxxed themselves in the best unintentional way.



They just want attention.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> imagine the beautiful miracle that would be if this was Chris doxxing them herself
> 
> but alas that's not even posible. i think this might've been either a 3rd hacker or one of the kiwi guardians



Maybe the idea guy has struck again.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

> Be Kind to Everyone, and Pray to us deities, the CPUs, God (aka Emanuel), Jesus, Buddha and all who else



Way to be PC.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well that was retarded. I'm going back to my home planet.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2018)

Congrats on being speds?


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

seems like the same kid from the picture. same pose even


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 25, 2018)

lol 20 more years of this autistic nonsense

This is hard to parse out, is someone basically trying to personal army someone else here? Maybe because she\he\it is mad that the other one's mommy won't let her smoke weed there anymore?

For fuck's sake, Chris is in his mid 30s and he gets involved in this stupid shit.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Maybe the idea guy has struck again.


are you suggesting this is now a 3 way war between Troon Squad, Idea Guys and Kiwi Guardians?


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

I called the number and a female sounding voice said "Stop fucking calling me you piece of shit!"
I heard another voice in the background telling her to hang up the phone. Maybe the mom or another troon.



CWC-curious-man said:


> are you suggesting this is now a 3 way war between Troon Squad, Idea Guys and Kiwi Guardians?


Looks like it. Though I suspect the troon squad might want out of the situation real soon.


----------



## Anonnymush (Dec 25, 2018)

If these idiots are using Chris as a mid-ground for their dumb infighting I'm gonna lose my shit


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> I called the number and a female sounding voice said "Stop fucking calling me you piece of shit!"



I would have said: Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## Shabobus (Dec 25, 2018)

So when does Magi-Chan telepathically fax Chris the divorce papers?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 25, 2018)

inb4 the troon squad is just as exceptional as Chris


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Apocalypso said:


> I would have said: Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.



I was surprised someone answered lol


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 25, 2018)

Seeing these two try hard fags ruin their own lives is the best Christmas I got today



Spoiler: Spoiler



I kinda got fucked over gift wise this year.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 25, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> View attachment 622689
> 
> Says just about everything


Pavel Chekov?


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

There’s a lack of dox in the dox


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 25, 2018)

@The Captain you dropped the name "Celeste" some time ago when last you spoke of the teen troons? Is this info valid?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Truthboi said:


> inb4 the troon squad is just as exceptional as Chris


Inviting a retarded man twice their age to their house to smoke weed with them is pretty retarded.


Mr. 0 said:


> @The Captain you dropped the name "Celeste" some time ago when last you spoke of the teen troons? Is this info valid?


This info is legitimate.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 622700


I'm guessing Chris didn't like the news of the merge being delayed?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Inviting a exceptional man twice their age to their house to smoke weed with them is pretty exceptional.
> 
> This info is legitimate.


holy shit lets go beat them up and then crush chris's fantasy with a heavy dose of reality
let's tell him they delayed the merge because they want to bar him from CWCville money and see him get evicted


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> There’s a lack of dox in the dox


At least we know what they look like.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 25, 2018)

@Marvin @The Captain 
So who is this specimen?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> There’s a lack of dox in the dox


It's got an address and a phone number. That's pretty cool.


Mr. 0 said:


> holy shit lets go beat them up and then crush chris's fantasy with a heavy dose of reality
> let's tell him they delayed the merge because they want to bar him from CWCville money and see him get evicted


I think they're having a fun Christmas as things are.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 25, 2018)

They need to make a Youtube show.


----------



## Leibowitz (Dec 25, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> View attachment 622689
> 
> Says just about everything


Have you seen any nuclear wessels?

Edit: @Pozzingmyfilthyneghole ninja'd me.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

emspex said:


> @Marvin @The Captain
> So who is this specimen?



Robert Downey Syndrome


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

So... @Marvin ... did you make that post? Have the "Kiwi Guardians" used the troll strategies and façade to try get one of the troll group Earnest Scared Stupid?


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Dec 25, 2018)

Autism was a mistake.

Also, I do believe this doxxing is baiting even if it's true info about who started this merging crap. Why would they self-dox besides :autism:?


----------



## Oregano (Dec 25, 2018)

Holy shit, they're real. So, Chris really has been hanging out with kids and smoking weed with them. That sentence alone is unsettling. Something about this is so surreal, but the back-pedaling of the merge is far from a surprise. 
Looking at the address on maps, it doesn't seem like bait, at least not at first glance. I also checked where it is in proximity to Chris, and it's about an hour and a half away.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> It's got an address and a phone number. That's pretty cool.
> 
> I think they're having a fun Christmas as things are.


Yea I’m not dumb. Whoever the faggot is who did this gay drop is trying to personal army people into calling that number. Fuck that dude they’re trying to use us. This is miles worse than anything @Princess Tinkle Panties did.

This is gay


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Dec 25, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> At least we know what they look like.


That's the worst part. :deviant:


----------



## Picklechu (Dec 25, 2018)

No surprise that the "merge" is delayed. I wonder if the Teen Troon Squad is fighting each other, hence all of this? Regardless, they seem to be trying to get out, hence Magi-chan et al "disconnecting" from this universe and "hibernating."

Chris is going to keep this bullshit as part of his autistic beliefs forever.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh, great. This is just basically another shitty china quest. LOL, Chris has no real sense. These transtrensrenders are normalish looking, there's no way in hell they'd be interested in him aside from laughter.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

emspex said:


> @Marvin @The Captain
> So who is this specimen?


That's... Devil, I think. Don't know their real name.


----------



## Milk Mage (Dec 25, 2018)

emspex said:


> @Marvin @The Captain
> So who is this specimen?


That's clearly just one of the Bogdanoff twins


----------



## Oregano (Dec 25, 2018)

So, that number and address aren't actually connected to any of the troon members. It's kinda fucked that they're roping someone else into being harassed.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Don't know their real name.


yeah okay


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> That's... Devil, I think. Don't know their real name.



So then the other one must be Celeste?


----------



## Anonnymush (Dec 25, 2018)

I love that Chris' reaction to seeing the dox basically boiled down to "well, I asked magi-chan not to do that but whatever I guess *blushing emoji*"


----------



## mertyville (Dec 25, 2018)

What are those? Male, female or something inbetween? I can't identify.


----------



## AnonAutismo (Dec 25, 2018)

Oregano said:


> Holy shit, they're real. So, Chris really has been hanging out with kids and smoking weed with them. That sentence alone is unsettling. Something about this is so surreal, but the back-pedaling of the merge is far from a surprise.



If he really has been smoking then that neatly explains why his sanity has been on a downwards spiral even after disconnecting from the Idea Guy shit. Mental illness and substance abuse is a poor combination.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 25, 2018)

mertyville said:


> What are those? Male, female or something inbetween? I can't identify.


Yes.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 25, 2018)

emspex said:


> @Marvin @The Captain
> So who is this specimen?



An accident specimen.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Yea I’m not dumb. Whoever the faggot is who did this gay drop is trying to personal army people into calling that number. Fuck that dude they’re trying to use us. This is miles worse than anything @Princess Tinkle Panties did.
> 
> This is gay


Nah, this is pretty cool. We should start a thread on them, in fact.

Every time another idea guy comes along, they should get the Wise and Boyd treatment.

I would've started a thread months ago if I was convinced they were the sole culprits.


TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> So then the other one must be Celeste?


Yes.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

mertyville said:


> What are those? Male, female or something inbetween? I can't identify.


They're obviously women. How can you not identify a woman when she's sitting next to a  bald sasquatch like Chris.
Also, in 20 years time, Chris will be dead.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 25, 2018)

Think they have had a threesome with Chris?


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

mertyville said:


> What are those? Male, female or something inbetween? I can't identify.


It's like they said on Rick and Morty, "Don't think about it."


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Nah, this is pretty cool. We should start a thread on them, in fact.
> 
> Every time another idea guy comes along, they should get the Wise and Boyd treatment.
> 
> ...


But there really isn’t a “thread” here. There is no content, limited context, etc. where is the social media footprint here? Where is the actual content. It’s just “here’s a phone number and address”.


----------



## camopattern (Dec 25, 2018)

So basically the merge is just Chris high on weed? Suddenly it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Oregano (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Her mother Tara raised a brilliant young person. Her mother is also very progressive. I mean,
> who would have the courage to let their child spend their time smoking weed with someone like
> Christine, who's nearly twice their age? A really brave mother, that's who


A mother who isn't looking out for her child, that's who. I'm sorry, but this actually sounds like the start of something you'd see on I.D.
"He was twice our child's age and he smoked weed with them. All he did was talk about cartoon characters and 'damn, dirty trolls'. We'd never guess that he'd be a loon."


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Do you think that they'll still hang with Chris after this?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> But there really isn’t a “thread” here. There is no content, limited context, etc. where is the social media footprint here? Where is the actual content. It’s just “here’s a phone number and address”.


Certainly someone would need to dig that stuff up. It's dox, not content.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Think they have had a threesome with Chris?


Yes, a three way muckbang.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

is a plausible option to wait some time, call that number, hope the kid's mother answer and just tell her "Hey, your kid is taking drugs with a very weird 36 year old. do something"?


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> That's... Devil, I think. Don't know their real name.


Wait, people named Devil and Lukas? Are these the same people who bought Chris's porn art for $1000 earlier this year? https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3309948/


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 25, 2018)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Ed. (Dec 25, 2018)

Oregano said:


> So, that number and address aren't actually connected to any of the troon members. It's kinda fucked that they're roping someone else into being harassed.


 Pretty disturbing that these inbreds are trying to bring some rando down through Chris's twitter.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Wait, people named Devil and Lukas? Are these the same people who bought Chris's porn art for $1000 earlier this year? https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3309948/



One can guarantee that these two fags have a deviantart account as well.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Dec 25, 2018)

Not a great picture (on more than one level) and could just be acne, bad skin, or nothing, but in my experience people with with those kinds of breakouts/facial sores tend to do drugs harder than the weed.

Please Teen Troon Squad, don't give Chris meth or crack. Well maybe just a little. But you better fucking be recording.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Wait, people named Devil and Lukas? Are these the same people who bought Chris's porn art for $1000 earlier this year? https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3309948/


Yes, and they also bought "she came for cwc".


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 25, 2018)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> Pavel Chekov?
> 
> View attachment 622699


Chekov is cooler than that. Even with a Ceti Eel in his ear.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

So this is proof paying CWC 1000$ is the way to get to "befriend" her. we just got confirmation of how much money it takes for Christine to lower her guard to trolls


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> So this is proof paying CWC 1000$ is the way to get to "befriend" her. we just got confirmation of how much money it takes for Christine to lower her guard to trolls


They had Chris deliver it in person.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> They had Chris deliver it in person.


so... you're confirming it or denying it. cause that sounds like a confirmation to my theory


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> so... you're confirming it or denying it. cause that sounds like a confirmation to my theory


Oh, yes, it's an addendum to what you said.


----------



## Done (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Certainly someone would need to dig that stuff up. It's dox, not content.


I think that posting dox without preserving content is a bad idea.

This gives the troon time to DFE. And troons who DFE don't get sustainable threads.



Buck Mullet said:


> View attachment 622705
> 
> Not a great picture (on more than one level) and could just be acne, bad skin, or nothing, but in my experience people with with those kinds of breakouts/facial sores tend to do drugs harder than the weed.
> 
> Please Teen Troon Squad, don't give Chris meth or crack. Well maybe just a little. But you better fucking be recording.


They're teens, bad facial acne comes with the territory.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 25, 2018)

Chris bet the farm on this Merge shit and now whoever else is pulling the strings (among many truly exceptional individuals) tells him _Christmas Day_ that he's got to wait another 20 years. That's one helluva Christmas present.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Oh, yes, it's an addendum to what you said.


didn't Boyd and Wise get through her by paying 1000$ on her patreon too?


----------



## Done (Dec 25, 2018)

Gunslinger said:


> Chris bet the farm on this Merge shit and now whoever else is pulling the strings (among many truly exceptional individuals) tells him _Christmas Day_ that he's got to wait another 20 years. That's one helluva Christmas present.


I think as long as you give Chris a cartoon-like excuse filled with childish jargon he can regurgitate in his autistic head for weeks, he will be fine with it.

Escapism is his true need here, not the actual merge.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> didn't Boyd and Wise get through her by paying 1000$ on her patreon too?



If they did than it's not as autistic because they got one hell of a return on their investment.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

neural said:


> I think that posting dox without preserving content is a bad idea.
> 
> This gives the troon time to DFE. And troons who DFE don't get sustainable threads.
> 
> They're teens, bad facial acne comes with the territory.


Same goes for troon 2 and 3.

Are there any archives of this idiots social media? 

Rather than go full princess tinkle panties because a total retards social media password is known, if you want a thread or 3 in the future you should contact useful dozers.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Same goes for troon 2 and 3.
> 
> Are there any archives of this idiots social media?
> 
> Rather than go full princess tinkle panties because a total exceptional individuals social media password is known, if you want a thread or 3 in the future you should contact useful dozers.


those 2 twitter acconts are dead adn the lukas facebook has a lot of hidden content to non friends


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> didn't Boyd and Wise get through her by paying 1000$ on her patreon too?


Not that I recall. Maybe?

I don't know if the exact number is $1k, but in general, if you throw a bunch of money at Chris, he's a lot easier to talk to. It's really lame. At that point, just admit that it's not worth it. It's on par with buying a trophy from a pawn shop and feeling proud that you got a trophy.


----------



## Done (Dec 25, 2018)

Sidenote, I love how Chris just posted the dox then nonchalantly went on to sperg about some random video game like nothing happened lol.


----------



## Shabobus (Dec 25, 2018)

Wasn't Chris expecting a huge pay day from the merge? I'm surprised he's not taking this harder than he is.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Shabobus said:


> Wasn't Chris expecting a huge pay day from the merge? I'm surprised he's not taking this harder than he is.


Yeah, that's interesting. I think at least part of it is that his judgment from the debt collector is just another bill like he's always had. He probably doesn't realize that Barb's van is going to meet the same fate as his car.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 25, 2018)

*LATER?! NEARLY 30 FUCKING YEARS?! YOU CAN'T DO THAT, THAT'S FUCKING CHEATING!*
*MERGE **WITH US NOW YOU GUTLESS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!*

Sucks that this merge shit was once again an entirely artificial construct and not actually an Idea by chris. Granted, it's kind of been obvious from the getgo but I was willing to be even slightly optimistic that this wasn't another fucking "haha wouldn't if be funny if we got chris to talk about our dimensional merge sonichu fanfiction if it was his own idea". What I want to know is  how the fuck are people like this constantly getting $1000 god damn dollars to throw around willy nilly like that? Is fucking everyone that's been going around manipulating and fueling chris on some form of absurd government tugboat type deal, or is it like those patreon cliques where it's a weird incestuous parastic relationship with other people in their social circle?


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

i feel like this would fit on the same name thread more, but i guess it's linked to this covnersation and the fact cwc's twitter is not a battlefield for trolls

what would happen if one you "kiwi guardians" just... deleted her account? It would be a lot healthier for her if she didn't have a twitter. Heck , or even better. get her to make a lockpic/private account, add yourselves in to keep access and she will have to allow people to interact with her, therefore minimizing both the useless tweets of people telling her to get a job and the attemps of trolls to get noticed with drop since it's a locked account. Tell her she can still tweet at companies to make her requests and voila... that or she'll start using facebook again.

At this rate, now that her posting content is boring, we'll all welcome that kidn of change/filter


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Dec 25, 2018)

The question now is, will Chris be patient enough to wait until he's 50-fucking-6 for his merge to go through? I'm betting no, and there's either a spergout or a massive bout of depression around the corner.


CWC-curious-man said:


> i feel like this would fit on the same name thread more, but i guess it's linked to this covnersation and the fact cwc's twitter is not a battlefield for trolls
> 
> what would happen if one you "kiwi guardians" just... deleted her account? It would be a lot healthier for her if she didn't have a twitter. Heck , or even better. get her to make a lockpic/private account, add yourselves in to keep access and she will have to allow people to interact with her, therefore minimizing both the useless tweets of people telling her to get a job and the attemps of trolls to get noticed with drop since it's a locked account. Tell her she can still tweet at companies to make her requests and voila... that or she'll start using facebook again.
> 
> At this rate, now that her posting content is boring, we'll all welcome that kidn of change/filter


LUL no. If anything Chris probably actually believes that Magi-chan was communicating through one of these troons, there's no point in trying to intervene. I'm here for the fireworks.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 25, 2018)

Brian Butterfield said:


> The question now is, will Chris be patient enough to wait until he's 50-fucking-6 for his merge to go through? I'm betting no, and there's either a spergout or a massive bout of depression around the corner.
> 
> LUL no. If anything Chris probably actually believes that Magi-chan was communicating through one of these troons, there's no point in trying to intervene. I'm here for the fireworks.


Chris is probably gonna start a demonic ritual to force the merge to happen because he wants it NOW NOW NOW
We /megami tensei/ now boys


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

Brian Butterfield said:


> LUL no. If anything Chris probably actually believes that Magi-chan was communicating through one of these troons, there's no point in trying to intervene. I'm here for the fireworks.


You get her a lock account, you get someone inside to screencap, boom.

But i feel the non-fun part of this insanity could be fixed by making her account a lockpic


----------



## SpineySonichu (Dec 25, 2018)

This is by far the most retarded thing I've seen on this subforum yet. 

So the TTS are the idea guys behind the Merge, but are they also the ones feeding the polygamy and bisexuality to Chris?


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

SpineySonichu said:


> This is by far the most exceptional thing I've seen on this subforum yet.
> 
> So the TTS are the idea guys behind the Merge, but are they also the ones feeding the polygamy and bisexuality to Chris?


nop. the bisexuality and marriage ones are the Boyd and Wise. The Merge ones are Lukas and Devil


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 25, 2018)

So-and-so! 
What's-Her-Face!
The Ugly One!


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> i feel like this would fit on the same name thread more, but i guess it's linked to this covnersation and the fact cwc's twitter is not a battlefield for trolls
> 
> what would happen if one you "kiwi guardians" just... deleted her account? It would be a lot healthier for her if she didn't have a twitter. Heck , or even better. get her to make a lockpic/private account, add yourselves in to keep access and she will have to allow people to interact with her, therefore minimizing both the useless tweets of people telling her to get a job and the attemps of trolls to get noticed with drop since it's a locked account. Tell her she can still tweet at companies to make her requests and voila... that or she'll start using facebook again.
> 
> At this rate, now that her posting content is boring, we'll all welcome that kidn of change/filter


Chris has quit the internet before and it almost worked.

The problem is that Chris gets money, lots of money, from the internet. You'd have to tell Chris to give that up, which is a lot harder than just pointing out how everyone's fucking with him. He already knows people are fucking with him.


----------



## SpineySonichu (Dec 25, 2018)

So what happens now that this bomb was dropped? Do we continue watching from the sidelines?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2018)

What even is all this I can't even


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Chris has quit the internet before and it almost worked.
> 
> The problem is that Chris gets money, lots of money, from the internet. You'd have to tell Chris to give that up, which is a lot harder than just pointing out how everyone's fucking with him. He already knows people are fucking with him.



Ok, but consider this. limiting the way she contacts and gets contracted through Twitter means that she gets forced back to facebook (dead) or her own patreon. Getting her to post on patreon means she starts creating more content that would generste money which means the whiteknight trolls actually have to lose money, and they either lose money or leave to save their wallets. In my eyes this is a win win


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Dec 25, 2018)

What kind of parent let Chris into their house.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> Ok, but consider this. limiting the way she contacts and gets contracted through Twitter means that she gets forced back to facebook (dead) or her own patreon. Getting her to post on patreon means she starts creating more content that would generste money which means the whiteknight trolls actually have to lose money and she is forced to actually create content. In my eyes this is a win win


People will email Chris for custom commissions. Then they have to talk to negotiate what Chris is going to do.


Subconcious Offense said:


> What kind of parent let Chris into their house.


Honestly they probably snuck Chris in while their mother was at work. She's a single mom I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 25, 2018)

Subconcious Offense said:


> What kind of parent let Chris into their house.


Kids parents anymore don't give a shit.


----------



## Silver Octopus (Dec 25, 2018)

Wait, CWCville is going into hibernation for the next 20 years?
fuck, we're never going to see a new Sonichu comic ever again...

I'm really curious how this will affect Chris' mind, he thinks thats really Magi-chan, and Magi-chan just said that:
a) the merge will happen in 20 years
b) every cartoon character is going to sleep during that time

how will Chris be able to speak to his imaginary husbands now?


----------



## bigshot (Dec 25, 2018)

Why would trolls dox themselves? This seems more to me like someone else doxxing them and making it look like they doxxed themselves. This smells like troll wars.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Yes, and they also bought "she came for cwc".


I hope they're not norking with Wyse & Boyd.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I hope they're not norking with Wyse & Boyd.


Nah, pretty sure they're independent.


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 25, 2018)

I'd love to have seen the mom's face the first time she saw Chris in the plastic tiara.


----------



## Fumanchuchu (Dec 25, 2018)

I wonder if Devil's dox is going to happen soon too.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Dec 25, 2018)

Exceptional!

So the "merge" was a couple of troons having a mary-jane laced three way with Poopy Pants?
I feel sorry for whoever got to cruise Chris' Hershey Highway.

So what happens when Chris realizes he's not getting CWCbucks?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 25, 2018)

They should all chip in and get a room at the Sheraton, and host a hot lady party in Washington D.C at Magfest 2019.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

I just hope the next idiots who troll him convince him that Magi-Chan is actually Tuxedo mask in disguise and that Chris is actually Sailor Moon.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> Ok, but consider this. limiting the way she contacts and gets contracted through Twitter means that she gets forced back to facebook (dead) or her own patreon. Getting her to post on patreon means she starts creating more content that would generste money which means the whiteknight trolls actually have to lose money, and they either lose money or leave to save their wallets. In my eyes this is a win win



Despite the rumors, we aren't Chris' owners, just his observers who like to shoot at the retard coyotes who like to bite him from time to time. He's our cow, not our son. He's capable of making his own dumb decisions, wherever they may lead to.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> we just got confirmation of how much money it takes for Christine to lower her guard to trolls



Hell, give him 1500, and Stephanie Bustcakes _will_ do anal.

Also, the Merge is now the biggest anti-climax since Quinn stood Chris up at the pony flick premiere.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Dec 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I just hope the next idiots who troll him convince him that Magi-Chan is actually Tuxedo max in disguise and that Chris is actually Sailor Moon.



Sailor Troon. "In the name of the Troon I'll punish you" as he twirls around in his little sissy suit and throws the contents of his DIRTY CRAPPED PANTIES like a pissed off chimp.


----------



## CharlieBrowns (Dec 25, 2018)

Fuck, I remember when all this was PaRappa contests and Lego. Now it's on some Evangelion shit. I need a guidebook or something.


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 25, 2018)

@Marvin @The Captain I don't know what the fuck you two were thinking but you fucked up big time. You had this information for a long time and decided to hoard it from everyone without any good reason other than to play your stupid leveraging games with these kids. This dox is far from complete and we are missing a lot of information on these guys overall, from DOB to social media footprint and so on and so forth. If you had the decency of at least sharing this information to people that can dig, we could have gone somewhere and have a thread on these guys, because from the limited info we have, it's pretty clear these kids used to have embarrassing content around (Lillie had pornfics lying around from what I can tell and the devil dude had really shitty furry drawings).

But no. Instead you decided to hold that information to yourself and let this happen. Now they went DFE on social media and there is no digging to be done here because you guys somehow got satisfied with an address and phone number. Simpkins was still active on Twitter on December 18 so it must be the recent events that caused her to DFE, so it's not like it was impossible to dig real information before any of this went down. If you're going to hoard content, you might as well dig correctly.



 

And in case anyone had doubts, that FFEMemberLukas Twitter that mentioned buying the porn stuff from Chris was indeed the person mentioned in the dox, because they listed a paypal with the following information. The avatar is the same as on the twitter account.


 

Twitter archive of FFEMemberLukas: https://archive.fo/UJsCQ

Sadly since you guy pulled this shit, that's all the information you'll find about her, aside from her Facebook account (archive) that was posted earlier in the thread. Devil's twitter seems to have been wiped clean and the third person is missing in the picture, although perhaps mentioned in Lillie's twitter with the name "Eva". Who knows.

Congratulations, I hope your little game was worth it.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Big Bad Brat said:


> @Marvin @The Captain I don't know what the fuck you two were thinking but you fucked up big time. You had this information for a long time and decided to hoard it from everyone without any good reason other than to play your stupid leveraging games with these kids. This dox is far from complete and we are missing a lot of information on these guys overall, from DOB to social media footprint and so on and so forth. If you had the decency of at least sharing this information to people that can dig, we could have gone somewhere and have a thread on these guys, because from the limited info we have, it's pretty clear these kids used to have embarrassing content around (Lillie had pornfics lying around from what I can tell and the devil dude had really shitty furry drawings).


I didn't want to fuck with innocent people. I had no clue if these kids were fucking with Chris or not. I don't take it upon myself to pry into Chris' social life. If he's got friends, that's fine by me.


Big Bad Brat said:


> But no. Instead you decided to hold that information to yourself and let this happen. Now they went DFE on social media and there is no digging to be done here because you guys somehow got satisfied with an address and phone number. Simpkins was still active on Twitter on December 18 so it must be the recent events that caused her to DFE, so it's not like it was impossible to dig real information before any of this went down. If you're going to hoard content, you might as well dig correctly.


I don't know about any recent events. This post was literally the only thing that did anything, as far as I know.

Edit: Well, people were talking about the troons on here for awhile in general. That would've been it. The well was poisoned awhile ago.


----------



## fenny (Dec 25, 2018)

I hope this is end of the teen troon squad because this shit got boring.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

Big Bad Brat said:


> @Marvin @The Captain I don't know what the fuck you two were thinking but you fucked up big time. You had this information for a long time and decided to hoard it from everyone without any good reason other than to play your stupid leveraging games with these kids. This dox is far from complete and we are missing a lot of information on these guys overall, from DOB to social media footprint and so on and so forth. If you had the decency of at least sharing this information to people that can dig, we could have gone somewhere and have a thread on these guys, because from the limited info we have, it's pretty clear these kids used to have embarrassing content around (Lillie had pornfics lying around from what I can tell and the devil dude had really shitty furry drawings).
> 
> But no. Instead you decided to hold that information to yourself and let this happen. Now they went DFE on social media and there is no digging to be done here because you guys somehow got satisfied with an address and phone number. Simpkins was still active on Twitter on December 18 so it must be the recent events that caused her to DFE, so it's not like it was impossible to dig real information before any of this went down. If you're going to hoard content, you might as well dig correctly.
> View attachment 622749
> ...


if this is what it all looks like than this entire thread is everything we shun other users for:

PA attempt
Going offsite to attacka cow/potential cow with no good humor coming of it
faildoxing
tipping off a cow and losing content
All that would be fine if there was anything funny here. its just deadends and some contact info. again. why only contact info? people post content so they can talk about a persons history. people post contact info so others will use it to contact them.


----------



## Russtard (Dec 25, 2018)

Wait, so are these dox the teen troons doxing one of themselves or someone tangentially associated with them? The way this is written, it sounds like one of the troons doxxing another one because they’re pissed off at him/her/it—in particular, that line about the parents is dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> I didn't want to fuck with innocent people. I had no clue if these kids were fucking with Chris or not. I don't take it upon myself to pry into Chris' social life. If he's got friends, that's fine by me.


I don't understand why that's a good reason to not archive anything.


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> I didn't want to fuck with innocent people. I had no clue if these kids were fucking with Chris or not. I don't take it upon myself to pry into Chris' social life. If he's got friends, that's fine by me.


People interacting with Chris in this way is content. There was a lot of content to be found and there are multiple instances on Twitter where you can find Chris tweeting at these guys. No matter how you try turning it, you guys decided to go against content and you ultimately ruined it and put it to a definitive halt. I can understand the part where you don't want to fuck them up because you didn't think it was a big deal, but that literally doesn't stop you from saving that information for a later use.



Marvin said:


> Edit: Well, people were talking about the troons on here for awhile in general. That would've been it. The well was poisoned awhile ago.


Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Kuruminha (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Yes, and they also bought "she came for cwc".



Isn't "SheCame4CWC" shredded by Chris himself? I thought I saw its pieces in one of his video announcements and/or some CWCki article.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> I don't understand why that's a good reason to not archive anything.





Big Bad Brat said:


> I can understand the part where you don't want to fuck them up because you didn't think it was a big deal, but that literally doesn't stop you from saving that information for a later use.


I didn't think I'd ever get an answer about it. I figured it'd be a permanent dead end.


cuevasen said:


> Isn't "SheCame4CWC" shredded by Chris himself? I thought I saw its pieces in one of his video announcements and/or some CWCki article.


They bought the pieces.


Big Bad Brat said:


> Are you fucking kidding me
> View attachment 622764


Right. They didn't DFE in response to anything other than this post today.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> I didn't think I'd ever get an answer about it. I figured it'd be a permanent dead end.


I can understand why you'd make that decision at the time. Hindsight is always 20/20 and I don't think you knew that it would have been important.
I buy it. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Kuruminha (Dec 25, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> So this is proof paying CWC 1000$ is the way to get to "befriend" her. we just got confirmation of how much money it takes for Christine to lower her guard to trolls



Hey, everyone has a price... and when Chris believes U$1500 fine is equivalent to 15 years in prison for smoking tobacky, we have our answer about his price being U$1000 right there.



neural said:


> I think as long as you give Chris a cartoon-like excuse filled with childish jargon he can regurgitate in his autistic head for weeks, he will be fine with it.
> 
> Escapism is his true need here, not the actual merge.



And now I'm worried that his escapism is not only in form of ramblings about the merge and having Magi-Chan glued to his ceiling, but also weed and probably alcohol, too.


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 25, 2018)

A shame we didn’t get to vault more information on the TTS, but on the brighter side, this might be the end of this saga. This has, by far, been the most uninteresting.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 25, 2018)

bigshot said:


> Why would trolls dox themselves? This seems more to me like someone else doxxing them and making it look like they doxxed themselves. This smells like troll wars.



We can hope it is. If the various idiots want to fight each other by KF proxy we might get something fun out of it. I don't like the idea of helping some troll out but I like the idea of getting content on another one even more. Then maybe that one can pay the first one back.  

The only thing I would worry about is if they decide to just try and fuck some random normie over (an ex or something) by pretending they had something to do with it. But other than that, I don't see the problem with the thread. Is KF going to run out of bytes for text? The whole subforum is something of a dumpster fire anyway.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Nah, pretty sure they're independent.


Then who leaked the All Star and slapping videos on Chris' twitter? There's no way they should have access to those videos. Do you have an explanation?


----------



## Okubo Naoya (Dec 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Yes, a three way muckbang fuckband.



FTFY


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 25, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> lol 20 more years of this autistic nonsense
> 
> This is hard to parse out, is someone basically trying to personal army someone else here? Maybe because she\he\it is mad that the other one's mommy won't let her smoke weed there anymore?
> 
> For fuck's sake, Chris is in his mid 30s and he gets involved in this stupid shit.



Chris himself won't last another 20 years.

And if somehow he does, he won't be in his position to worry about stupid shit like that.



Gunslinger said:


> Yes.





I don't believe they're even human for a second.


----------



## Queen Kimberly (Dec 25, 2018)

This is getting so confusing, I can’t keep up. Is it possible that the dox is indeed real because one of these troons turned on the other?


----------



## zap2theextreme (Dec 25, 2018)

bigshot said:


> Why would trolls dox themselves? This seems more to me like someone else doxxing them and making it look like they doxxed themselves. This smells like troll wars.



100% this. Magi-chan on Chris' twitter seems to be antagonistic and vicious towards Chris, which isn't compatible with what we've seen from his teen tranny friends. They paid Chris $1000 and smoke weed with him. The actions of Magi-chan on Chris' twitter don't match up with that.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> Then who leaked the All Star and slapping videos on Chris' twitter? There's no way they should have access to those videos. Do you have an explanation?


Why wouldn't they? They just say "oh , idea guy was so mean to you, let's see those awful videos they made you make".


----------



## zap2theextreme (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Why wouldn't they? They just say "oh , idea guy was so mean to you, let's see those awful videos they made you make".


Why would Chris keep them though? Nothing about it makes sense to me imo


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2018)

Troons ruin everything.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> Why would Chris keep them though? Nothing about it makes sense to me imo


Hard drive space is cheap. I can't imagine he deletes anything unless he has to.


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 25, 2018)

“Sonichu’s rockin’ in my head!”

Pretty sure the TTS was using weed as their own personal gateway inside of Chris’ mind.  It’s surprise to absolutely no one that he is constantly conversing with these characters in his mind. Given how Chris is, weed likely renders him near catatonic, and since he’s completely bought into his own role play, ‘willingly’ allowed the TTS to communicate to CWCville while using Chris as their personal PA system to do so. 

I’m more curious if the TTS was forcing Chris to use the tugboat pay for the weed and booze. It wouldn’t be difficult to give Chris one-thousand dollars and manage to con it back and net a profit (unless you’re DStecks, lol). 

Finally, congratulations to Chris for managing to  be more attractive (meaning: less disgusting and more human looking) than someone.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Hard drive space is cheap. I can't imagine he deletes anything unless he has to.


I guess, but that means he decided to keep his own blackmail videos around. Which is so retarded that I don't think even Chris would think it's a good idea.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 25, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> I guess, but that means he decided to keep his own blackmail videos around. Which is so exceptional that I don't think even Chris would think it's a good idea.


Chris cant even be bothered to get rid of the trash in his house, what makes you think he would get rid of his own blackmail?


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 25, 2018)

Looney Troons said:


> “Sonichu’s rockin’ in my head!”
> 
> Pretty sure the TTS was using weed as their own personal gateway inside of Chris’ mind.  It’s surprise to absolutely no one that he is constantly conversing with these characters in his mind. Given how Chris is, weed likely renders him near catatonic, and since he’s completely bought into his own role play, ‘willingly’ allowed the TTS to communicate to CWCville while using Chris as their personal PA system to do so.
> 
> ...


Nah man you're forgetting that they both have vaginas too.


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Dec 25, 2018)

So everybody in this dimension is going into hibernation for the next 20 years, and Chris says he's going to C-197 to work on the merge. My question: will Chris an hero? Was this the goal of TTS all along, to be the ultimate mad on the internets?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 25, 2018)

Looney Troons said:


> Finally, congratulations to Chris for managing to be more attractive (meaning: less disgusting and more human looking) than someone.


Lets be real, they're both more fuckable than Chris. If the red haired one has a bit older I would destroy that ass


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 25, 2018)

I’ll give you the red-haired one, but the one closest to Chris is just unfortunate looking. 



Big Bad Fish said:


> Lets be real, they're both more fuckable than Chris. If the red haired one has a bit older I would destroy that ass


----------



## Kuruminha (Dec 25, 2018)

The Man in the Magi-Chan suit tricked me again.



This is all so anti climax. I keep nurturing my fidelity towards each and every Chris saga, but - let's face it - we will never get that same Ivy_esque_ rush again. Maybe it's time for me to find another hobby - or cow. Maybe I'm just getting old for this shit.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Dec 25, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> Why would Chris keep them though? Nothing about it makes sense to me imo


He had no need to keep the drawing of him fingering Megan either, but he kept the torn up remains in an envelope for a decade until he recently sold it. I know he hides it well, but Chris is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 25, 2018)

Someone in a Tree said:


> I know he hides it well


In what world?


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm glad that everyone who thinks Chris was building up to some epic 2009 level flip out didn't get fuck all.  Chris will play Skylanders, shit himself, and talk in baby voices to Barb and the animals.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Fleshy Sanik (Dec 25, 2018)

The real question is this.
Chris claim that he and magi chan sucked eachothers dicks and that magi chan fucked him in the ass. Was magi chan in control of this person at that time?


----------



## Guardsman42 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well I'm not sure how to feel about this..

Did some one try to start a troll war? Dox a random kid? 

That is really all I want to know.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 25, 2018)

I want to know what the teen troon squad parents think about them hanging out with a 36 year old man.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 25, 2018)

Big Bad Brat said:


> @Marvin @The Captain I don't know what the fuck you two were thinking but you fucked up big time. You had this information for a long time and decided to hoard it from everyone without any good reason other than to play your stupid leveraging games with these kids. This dox is far from complete and we are missing a lot of information on these guys overall, from DOB to social media footprint and so on and so forth. If you had the decency of at least sharing this information to people that can dig, we could have gone somewhere and have a thread on these guys, because from the limited info we have, it's pretty clear these kids used to have embarrassing content around (Lillie had pornfics lying around from what I can tell and the devil dude had really shitty furry drawings).
> 
> But no. Instead you decided to hold that information to yourself and let this happen. Now they went DFE on social media and there is no digging to be done here because you guys somehow got satisfied with an address and phone number. Simpkins was still active on Twitter on December 18 so it must be the recent events that caused her to DFE, so it's not like it was impossible to dig real information before any of this went down. If you're going to hoard content, you might as well dig correctly.
> View attachment 622749
> ...



Fucking *told*.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 25, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Fucking *told*.


Lol rekt af


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm a little conflicted about this. On one hand their call for a personal army is stupid, but I can't help but chuckle at the idea of getting Chris to wait 20 years for nothing.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 25, 2018)

> smoking pot with Chris



Whoa, what? Did I miss something?


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 25, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> Whoa, what? Did I miss something?


YES





THIS ENTIRE THREAD


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 25, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> Whoa, what? Did I miss something?


chris found a fungus in barb's vulva and started getting high off of it, so now he's addicted to drugs and he's trying to sell his toys


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 25, 2018)

Subconcious Offense said:


> I'm a little conflicted about this. On one hand their call for a personal army is stupid, but I can't help but chuckle at the idea of getting Chris to wait 20 years for nothing.


They lied to a rеtard tranny and the rеtard tranny fell for it. 
Impressive, indeed.


----------



## Oregano (Dec 25, 2018)

More in regards to "do the parents know about this?": I feel like in some capacity, they know about Chris. Not like we do, but they know their kid(s) have him as a friend. How they feel about him is probably a completely different story. I guess it all depends on if they've interacted with him, or if they'd had 1 on 1 time (which seems highly unlikely). I feel like regardless of who it is, if someone more than twice your age considers you to be a close friend, especially if you're the only IRL friend they hang with, that's a bit of a red flag. 
Unless it's someone as exceptional as he is, Chris will probably never get a genuine friend who's around his age. That's probably a reason he hangs out with the troons (even if the real reason he does it is because they validate his delusions).


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 25, 2018)

Fleshy Sanik said:


> The real question is this.
> Chris claim that he and magi chan sucked eachothers dicks and that magi chan fucked him in the ass. Was magi chan in control of this person at that time?


I was wondering the same thing. Also depending how teen the troon squad is selling them porn is pretty fucking greasy. I would understand if he didn't know how old they are, but he clearly does.


----------



## Oregano (Dec 25, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also depending how teen the troon squad is selling them porn is pretty fucking greasy. I would understand if he didn't know how old they are, but he clearly does.


Also, isn't selling pornographic material to minors considered illegal in some cases? There's probably a loophole here, but ya never know.


----------



## WandelustBiatch (Dec 25, 2018)

The fact that Chris might die because of these troons is honestly fucking weird. Never thought after reading the CWCiki that he'd die because retarded troons manipulated him. Thought he'd go homeless and die because he sperged out and got shot.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Dec 25, 2018)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> They lied to a rеtard tranny and the rеtard tranny fell for it.
> Impressive, indeed.



I know it sounds easy, but I bet you cannot even get Chris to hear you out, much less believe something you tell him.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Oregano said:


> More in regards to "do the parents know about this?": I feel like in some capacity, they know about Chris. Not like we do, but they know their kid(s) have him as a friend. How they feel about him is probably a completely different story. I guess it all depends on if they've interacted with him, or if they'd had 1 on 1 time (which seems highly unlikely). I feel like regardless of who it is, if someone more than twice your age considers you to be a close friend, especially if you're the only IRL friend they hang with, that's a bit of a red flag.
> Unless it's someone as exceptional as he is, Chris will probably never get a genuine friend who's around his age. That's probably a reason he hangs out with the troons (even if the real reason he does it is because they validate his delusions).


I really doubt their parents know.

You've got to be a super shitty parent to let your 18 year old invite some random 36 year old tranny over.

I don't think anyone considers Chris a close friend. But he does have genuine friends. They're in their mid twenties.

Chris hangs out with the troons because they're pretending to be Magichan. Chris is neglecting his friends who don't fuck with him in favor of friends who do because they're a much cooler "concept" of friends. There's your boring old friends, but then there's your cool ass magical friends from the other dimension.


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Dec 25, 2018)

Subconcious Offense said:


> I know it sounds easy, but I bet you cannot even get Chris to hear you out, much less believe something you tell him.


Classic case of play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Magusyrup (Dec 25, 2018)

TLDR: Chris smokes weed, hangs out with weird kids. This was a nice stocking stuffer, I'm gonna be honest. Not a full blown present. Just a little gag gift. Something to check back into the Chris Chan forums to see, chuckle at, and then go into hibernation until the next big Chris moment


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Chris hangs out with the troons because they're pretending to be Magichan. Chris is neglecting his friends who don't fuck with him in favor of friends who do because they're a much cooler "concept" of friends. There's your boring old friends, but then there's your cool ass magical friends from the other dimension.


So, in other words. Chris is a dirtbag, who doesn't deserve friends.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, that's interesting. I think at least part of it is that his judgment from the debt collector is just another bill like he's always had. He probably doesn't realize that Barb's van is going to meet the same fate as his car.



Chris's car was repoed?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> So, in other words. Chris is a dirtbag, who doesn't deserve friends.


I wouldn't say that.

Sometimes you just don't see friends for awhile because they're going through something. Sometimes it's work, or marital troubles or whatever.

Chris is insane and thinks the world is ending. Seems pretty legit of a reason.


Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Chris's car was repoed?


Nope, just completely dead.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 25, 2018)

Marvin said:


> I really doubt their parents know.
> 
> You've got to be a super shitty parent to let your 18 year old invite some random 36 year old tranny over.


Well, considering her mom has even gone full lockdown, someone knows.


----------



## RustyNail(her) (Dec 25, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> So, in other words. Chris is a dirtbag, who doesn't deserve friends.



Chris is a moth. Why fuck with anything else other than the beautiful humming light? At this point I believe Chris NEEDS to be trolled because it takes his mind off of real stuff like debt or heart disease (seriously though that shit is no joke). Hanging out with young kids and smoking probably makes him freel youthful and cool, those high school days he lamented for years. They're telling him everything he wants to hear and he'd probably die to keep the fantasy.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 25, 2018)

So to sum it up:

1. Teen troon squad posts pic of themselves with Chris. Both are complete troons
2. Teen troon squad posts "dox" of "themselves", only the number/address they gave is not themselves but someone they want to fuck with?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 25, 2018)

Oregano said:


> Also, isn't selling pornographic material to minors considered illegal in some cases? There's probably a loophole here, but ya never know.





Deadpool said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also depending how teen the troon squad is selling them porn is pretty fucking greasy. I would understand if he didn't know how old they are, but he clearly does.


they're not minors

and chris is a fat asshole


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

m0rnutz said:


> Well, considering her mom has even gone full lockdown, someone knows.



I'm sure they'll pop up again on the Internet sometime. They are Gen Z's they don't know of a time without social media.


----------



## Magusyrup (Dec 25, 2018)

RustyNail(her) said:


> Chris is a moth. Why fuck with anything else other than the beautiful humming light? At this point I believe Chris NEEDS to be trolled because it takes his mind off of real stuff like debt or heart disease (seriously though that shit is no joke). Hanging out with young kids and smoking probably makes him freel youthful and cool, those high school days he lamented for years. They're telling him everything he wants to hear and he'd probably die to keep the fantasy.


This makes me think, what are these kids getting out of this? Do they like manipulating this quote unquote "internet legend". Do they want attention for being quote unquote "master manipulators"? I really hope these kids didn't find out about Chris from some Youtuber riding off that short wave of Chris Chan content that came up a while back...


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 25, 2018)

Magusyrup said:


> This makes me think, what are these kids getting out of this? Do they like manipulating this quote unquote "internet legend". Do they want attention for being quote unquote "master manipulators"? I really hope these kids didn't find out about Chris from some Youtuber riding off that short wave of Chris Chan content that came up a while back...


They're troons. They breathe attention


----------



## Rupin (Dec 25, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> So to sum it up:
> 
> 1. Teen troon squad posts pic of themselves with Chris. Both are complete troons
> 2. Teen troon squad posts "dox" of "themselves", only the number/address they gave is not themselves but someone they want to fuck with?



I'm pretty sure a third party is involved here. Why would the troons dox themselves after all this time?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 25, 2018)

RustyNail(her) said:


> Chris is a moth. Why fuck with anything else other than the beautiful humming light? At this point I believe Chris NEEDS to be trolled because it takes his mind off of real stuff like debt or heart disease (seriously though that shit is no joke). Hanging out with young kids and smoking probably makes him freel youthful and cool, those high school days he lamented for years. They're telling him everything he wants to hear and he'd probably die to keep the fantasy.


Not trying to go all philosophical or preachy, but I think this will still end terribly. All this literally takes is someone saying, "Hey, Magi-Chan is inside your mother's body and to release him into physical form, you must forcefully fuck Magi-Chan into manifestation by humping your mother despite her protests. 



Magusyrup said:


> This makes me think, what are these kids getting out of this? Do they like manipulating this quote unquote "internet legend". Do they want attention for being quote unquote "master manipulators"? I really hope these kids didn't find out about Chris from some Youtuber riding off that short wave of Chris Chan content that came up a while back...


I think it's a combination of things. They're troons, so they probably harbor some resentment toward Chris like people who claim Chris gives autistics a bad name. They probably believe Chris gives trannies a bad name. Second, they're stupid kids raised in broken homes, and as a result of permissive parenting, they're probably seeking out cotrol.


----------



## RustyNail(her) (Dec 25, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> I'm pretty sure a third party is involved here. Why would the troons dox themselves after all this time?



I think the working theory is that one has gone against the other? Maybe Wise and Boyd aren't big fans and were able to get Chris to give up the details. I really doubt they just gave up. Once they saw there would be no consequences to their actions they probably wised up or got a 3rd person involved and used all the info they had to get right back in, maybe under an alias? Would explain the blackmail videos posted in the past and the crapped panties remark. However moving the merge backwards just seems like they're giving themselves more time to do whatever it is they're trying to do. Unless the merge is all Boyd and Wise and the teen troons are just sort of bystanders who want to hang out with an internet weirdo because lmao yeet.


----------



## Magusyrup (Dec 25, 2018)

RustyNail(her) said:


> Unless the merge is all Boyd and Wise and the teen troons are just sort of bystanders who want to hang out with an internet weirdo because lmao yeet.


Can't wait for the Idea Guys frame/feud with a bunch of pothead children arc


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Dec 25, 2018)

Magusyrup said:


> Can't wait for the Idea Guys frame/feud with a bunch of pothead children arc


You know that all of the fun of following the adventures of an Internet moron has been sucked dry when the lore has become this convoluted.


----------



## dingle (Dec 25, 2018)

I really don't think the troons dropped the dime here; it smells like a third party. The whole bit about how her mother tara is "very progressive" smells like someone making fun of someone else, and the use of "brave" in the same line seals the deal. I think the troons are as innocent as its possible for someone close to chris to be; they probably hang out with him and smoke weed and play the fanfic game because it makes them feel cool (to hang out with an older sped) and tolerant (to hang out with a bigger sped) and mom probably goes along with it because chris is pretty harmless irl and her daughter would freak out about ableism or transphobia or whatever if she set limits. Who did it though? Who is magi chan?


----------



## ModeloEspecial (Dec 25, 2018)

Goddamn, is this what passess for content? "People hang out and smoke weed with Chris"? Who gives a shit.


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 25, 2018)

reading this entire thread reminds me why I never visit this subforum anymore.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Dec 25, 2018)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Teen troon actually doxed himself. (Assuming the info is real.)



Something probably happened within the group, or said person just wanted to stop hanging out with Chris, and this was the only feasible way in their mind. So wait, how old is this Lukas person?? The only reason I'm asking is due to the person saying that the mother allows Lukas to hang out with someone who is almost 20 years her senior. Nevertheless, this is extremely stupid. Congratulations you morons, you blew your money on not only 32 NSFW drawings, but $1000 on one as well. Also, you've successfully validated all of Chris delusions...great job!!!


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Dec 25, 2018)

Magusyrup said:


> This makes me think, what are these kids getting out of this? Do they like manipulating this quote unquote "internet legend". Do they want attention for being quote unquote "master manipulators"? I really hope these kids didn't find out about Chris from some Youtuber riding off that short wave of Chris Chan content that came up a while back...


Sadly, I don't think it's going to get any better, and in fact is likely to get much worse since Metokur put out his video on Chris. You know how utterly autistic the majority of Jim's fans are, there's going to be a few of them gunning to start up the next saga.


----------



## Reeepts (Dec 25, 2018)

This is the most autistic thing I've seen in a long time. Happy Christmas, all.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Dec 26, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Oh, yes, it's an addendum to what you said.


Did they make their $1000 back from Chris? Because I bet they couldn't have just thrown away $1000 willy nilly.


emspex said:


> @Marvin @The Captain
> So who is this specimen?


La Creatura...


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 26, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> So-and-so!
> What's-Her-Face!
> The Ugly One!


They're all The Ugly One


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 26, 2018)

dingle said:


> I really don't think the troons dropped the dime here; it smells like a third party. The whole bit about how her mother tara is "very progressive" smells like someone making fun of someone else, and the use of "brave" in the same line seals the deal. I think the troons are as innocent as its possible for someone close to chris to be; they probably hang out with him and smoke weed and play the fanfic game because it makes them feel cool (to hang out with an older sped) and tolerant (to hang out with a bigger sped) and mom probably goes along with it because chris is pretty harmless irl and her daughter would freak out about ableism or transphobia or whatever if she set limits. Who did it though? Who is magi chan?


You can't explain away 1,000 dollars. People have been giving him money just to fuck with him for a while now. It also coincides with Chris scrubbing his laptop. They lost control.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't think time dilation works that way.


----------



## NavyGuzzler (Dec 26, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> View attachment 622689
> 
> Says just about everything



How the fuck does a skinny person end up looking like John Candy?


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 26, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Chris hangs out with the troons because they're pretending to be Magichan.


...so does Chris think he's married to them like he is Magichan?


----------



## Ed. (Dec 26, 2018)

Placing my bets here, Chris is gonna an hero and these troons are gonna be involved.


----------



## Giraffiroth (Dec 26, 2018)

For a long while after finding Chris I was under the impression that he was the victim in his own story but the more dumb shit I see him doing, the more I realize he's just a fucking idiot who never bothered to learn how to make good choices.


----------



## James Howlett (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm as disappointed in kiwi farms (you inner circle spergs know who you are) as I am TTS. This could've been a gold mine of laughs. TTS clearly had some content (their own brand, not just Chris-themed) but hoarding info, and looking the other way have led to the most anticlimactic saga ever. It wouldn't have hurt Chris at all for us to know more about what's going on.

I know there are troons in Ruckersville I could be laughing at, but I dont know who. I know Chris shitting on a towel and hitting his mom is terrible, but I dont know how terrible.

Christmas sucked like it always does, but it feels a little worse knowing it could've been little better.

Happy Yule Time you fucking apes.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Dec 26, 2018)

James Howlett said:


> I'm as disappointed in kiwi farms (you inner circle spergs know who you are) as I am TTS. This could've been a gold mine of laughs. TTS clearly had some content (their own brand, not just Chris-themed) but hoarding info, and looking the other way have led to the most anticlimactic saga ever. It wouldn't have hurt Chris at all for us to know more about what's going on.
> .





James Howlett said:


> as I am TTS.



Since you've claimed to be part of the squad, I do believe a good run down is in order.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 26, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> So, in other words. Chris is a dirtbag, who doesn't deserve friends.


Chris seems pretty opportunistic and uncaring about other people’s feelings in general, he says he does but it just seems superficial and he's only interested in what benefits himself.

Like when he was 'dating' one of his galpals (I forget which) and thought he got an opportunity to sleep with another women so he jumped at the chance immediately without a second thought.


----------



## sax_banana (Dec 26, 2018)

20 more years!? God damnit i wanted to aee aee Chris go ape shit when he realised that the merge is bullshit


----------



## Rupin (Dec 26, 2018)

sax_banana said:


> 20 more years!? God damnit i wanted to aee aee Chris go ape shit when he realised that the merge is bullshit



It's 20 more years for us in dimension 1218. Chris has made provisions to be reunited with his loves much sooner that. Make of that what you will.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 26, 2018)

Marvin said:


> People will email Chris for custom commissions. Then they have to talk to negotiate what Chris is going to do.



But don't y'all have an unskipable filter right there in the form of Kiwi Guardians?


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Dec 26, 2018)

i am sure Chris will break financially and mentally before the merge is going to "happen." The trail has gone cold. So now what? will the manipulation escalate?


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Dec 26, 2018)

Words can't express how stale this is.

Every mother fucker wants to be the next Clyde or the next girlfriend or faggot in a pickle suit. Or be the one to finally "fix" or "be friends" with Chris. This has been a common complaint for years but it's getting nauseating because it gets worse and worse with this shit.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Dec 26, 2018)

Anonnymush said:


> Welp, looks like Barb won't live to see the merge, no way is she making it another 20 years.



Not that her chances of seeing this Xmas were gr8. Chris' morning routine; Eat, feed the trolls, check Barb is still alive. In that order.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 26, 2018)

Lmaooo. Well i guess some rctarded gay ops-ish drama is a marginally better Xmas gift than some poor troon,  who had Santa drop 749 autists screaming "!!!!" in her stocking.

I have no fucking clue wtf is going on, and am too hungover to give a shit, but the Merge being indefinitely delayed was 100% the most idiotically predictable plot twist ever- 0/10 to Magichan for that gay shit. Chris's completely no-fucks-given response was funny, tho.  I swear he would have offed himself years ago if it wasnt for that goldfish  attention span of his.

But did we ever see the porn shit TTS bought off Chris? Please dont tell me they paid $1k for torn up scraps of the Megan drawing? (Even if they didnt- $1k for autistic cartoon porn drawn in texta?!?  Wtf is wrong with people?)


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 26, 2018)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Words can't express how stale this is.
> 
> Every mother fucker wants to be the next Clyde or the next girlfriend or faggot in a pickle suit. Or be the one to finally "fix" or "be friends" with Chris. This has been a common complaint for years but it's getting nauseating because it gets worse and worse with this shit.



I agree though at least with the Dimensional Merge shit more people were interested in Chris because I feel this was something that he had in his mind for awhile too but his ego boosted when trolls pretended to agree. IMO Dimensional Merge is probably the closest I think we could get to Classic Chris but even then, the w-eens can just fuck off because they're boring. People will just care about Chris and ignore their part in that like how it seems boyd & wise were forgotten about though I can be wrong on that since I haven't followed what happened since they were first outed because they sickened me too much.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 26, 2018)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Words can't express how stale this is.
> 
> Every mother fucker wants to be the next Clyde or the next girlfriend or faggot in a pickle suit. Or be the one to finally "fix" or "be friends" with Chris. This has been a common complaint for years but it's getting nauseating because it gets worse and worse with this shit.


Honestly, the only time I've been having fun with watching Chris is when only he's doing something stupid. When other people are trying to wëen it just gets boring and tired.


----------



## CWC-curious-man (Dec 26, 2018)

The same way her YouTube was clydes battlefield. Twitter is idea/tts battlefield. You burn the battlefield the war goes on hold.

To make Chris lock her account will be the solution. She will move to somewhere else to beg


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Dec 26, 2018)

CWC-curious-man said:


> The same way her YouTube was clydes battlefield. Twitter is idea/tts battlefield. You burn the battlefield the war goes on hold.
> 
> To make Chris lock her account will be the solution. She will move to somewhere else to beg



Again, that is not the decision that we observers get to make. We aren't the Tranny Gestapo or Internet Illuminati, we're a bunch of people who enjoy laughing at morons who fuck up their own lives so badly that they warranted either a thread or a subforum on this site. The sooner you learn that, the better you'll fit in and actually enjoy the show.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 26, 2018)

Gunslinger said:


> No. Whoever posted that Magi-chan shit is backpeddling again because Chris posted this:
> View attachment 623138 View attachment 623139
> I think Chris started to panic when he found out the Merge wasn't happening on Earth for another 20 years and someone clarified things with him. Now he believes he and some of his 'friends' will be transported to this new dimension to await the completion of the Merge.


This sounds Jonestown. And who better to manipulate him than two 19 year old girls who hate themselves and constantly joke about killing themselves.

Chris's interpretation of death is immature like a child's. His grasp they aren't really dead at all, theyre just in another world. Couple that with two angsty teenage pot-smoking tumblr faggots and you have a recipe of manipulation.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 26, 2018)

No. Whoever posted that Magi-chan shit is backpeddling again because Chris posted this:


 

 

I think Chris started to panic when he found out the Merge wasn't happening on Earth for another 20 years and someone clarified things with him. Now he believes he and some of his 'friends' will be transported to this new dimension to await the completion of the Merge.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2018)

Someone in a Tree said:


> He had no need to keep the drawing of him fingering Megan either, but he kept the torn up remains in an envelope for a decade until he recently sold it. I know he hides it well, but Chris is pretty fucked up.



Or he knows idiots will give him $1,000 for anything eventually.  It doesn't do much to dissuade his hoarding if it's actually true that if he shits himself, some moron will give him a grand for the  some day.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> You can't explain away 1,000 dollars. People have been giving him money just to fuck with him for a while now. It also coincides with Chris scrubbing his laptop. They lost control.



Imagine people so much more friendless and autistic than even Chris that they have to pay a grand just for the attention of a literal middle aged retard.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 26, 2018)

So the two wanna be boys have fallen out, and one has doxed the other in a shit attempt to get the Farms' interest.  Both have now dfe, and they've probably already made up.

Meanwhile, Chris is oblivious to all of this shit and is merrily trying to accommodate whatever 'Magichan' (and all the other bullcrap the tts fed him) says, because that's all that matters to him.

Two teen girls only too happy to fuck up a mentally ill re.tard even more.  Congratulations.  What epic trolling.  Hell, they even paid $1000 to hang out with the pants-shitting weirdo twice their age.  

And people think Chris is an idiot.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Dec 26, 2018)

Fleshy Sanik said:


> Chris claim that he and magi chan sucked eachothers dicks and that magi chan fucked him in the ass. Was magi chan in control of this person at that time?



No, because the entire sexual encounter was entirely in Chris's diseased excuse for an imagination.


----------



## Fin Saipher (Dec 26, 2018)

Subconcious Offense said:


> What kind of parent let Chris into their house.


A very progressive one, apparently.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Dec 26, 2018)

Even if the merge wasn't delayed for 20 years, we would still be getting "the merge is happening soon!" tweets for the next 20 years. Buuuuut looks like Chris is still going to sperg on about it. How unfortunate.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Dec 26, 2018)

If Chris attempts to merge before the dimensions are ready to do so, does that mean he'll come out looking like some sort of Brundlefly monstrosity?


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 26, 2018)

LoveYouLongTime said:


> Even if the merge wasn't delayed for 20 years, we would still be getting "the merge is happening soon!" tweets for the next 20 years. Buuuuut looks like Chris is still going to sperg on about it. How unfortunate.


Seems reminiscent of Harold Camping and his end of days predictions.

I know Chris is indeed very much autistic but I think he uses that as an excuse to just fully embrace his daydreaming nonsense as fact. If Bob or hell Rocky were still there they would have kept his feet on the ground.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 26, 2018)

My question is how these kids (whatever sex they are) managed to instill such authority into Chris, where now he lets them shape his worldview.

Because they're 'girls' or because they paid him? Or both?


----------



## rabo (Dec 26, 2018)

This is starting to sound like a suicide cult.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 26, 2018)

Whether the dox posted are real or not, they did post a photo and that probably isn’t the smartest thing to do when you have malicious, autistic stalkers that are already stalking one autistic tranny.
That photo will forever be linked with Chris Chan. And someone will probably find out your real identity and you’ll end up with your own article.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 26, 2018)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Whether the dox posted are real or not, they did post a photo and that probably isn’t the smartest thing to do when you have malicious, autistic stalkers that are already stalking one autistic tranny.
> That photo will forever be linked with Chris Chan. And someone will probably find out your real identity and you’ll end up with your own article.



Let this be yet another lesson in not touching the p o o p


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 26, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Let this be yet another lesson in not touching the p o o p


You’re one to talk; You called that fucking number, yesterday.


----------



## Guardsman42 (Dec 26, 2018)

That photo could just be like random kids he played Pokemon with in retrospect.

Or from his court ordered therapy if they did a group session.

Or randoms he met and forced into a photo.

In short; I think who ever is in that photograph is likely fairly innocent and just sort of got shat on.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Dec 26, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> My question is how these kids (whatever sex they are) managed to instill such authority into Chris, where now he lets them shape his worldview.
> 
> Because they're 'girls' or because they paid him? Or both?


It's because Chris is mythically gullible. Wise, Boyd, and these two ain't shit. Anyone with Chris's ears can do what they did (even a 13 year old)


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2018)

Chris can get a grand just for attention.  He has to raise his price for these desperate trolls.  Not unless they give up their rosebud virginity to him do they get to "troll" him.  Seriously, he should insist on that.  He'd get that with the tier of utter fucking losers trolling him these days.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Dec 26, 2018)

rabo said:


> This is starting to sound like a suicide cult.



Seriously. This sounds like an autistic modern version of Hale Bop.


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 26, 2018)

Chris won’t an hero yet, he doesn’t have a Nintendo Switch. Danny Phantom ghost troon story arc is when?


----------



## PuckishRogue (Dec 26, 2018)

It's hilarious when neogender fuckshits are found out to be as shitty as they feel the people who tell them bunself isn't a fucking pronoun are.

Like, I've no doubt these idiots go on and on about the struggle of being them, all the while literally manipulating a legally recognized re.tard.  And I think that's what's the most punchable about these kids, they seem like the types to decry bullying while being a bully, and the hypocrisy is hilariously annoying.

But hey, at least we got the single most boring arc Chris has ever had, good job hicks.


----------



## Sho'nuff (Dec 26, 2018)

Gunslinger said:


> No. Whoever posted that Magi-chan shit is backpeddling again because Chris posted this:View attachment 623146 View attachment 623147
> 
> I think Chris started to panic when he found out the Merge wasn't happening on Earth for another 20 years and someone clarified things with him. Now he believes he and some of his 'friends' will be transported to this new dimension to await the completion of the Merge.



Would not be surprised in the least if Chris killed himself to complete the merge early.  This shit sounds an awful lot like Heaven's Gate.


----------



## semiSolidMeteor (Dec 26, 2018)

Wasn't Chris against smoking and drugs? I know he used to hate alcohol but eventually warmed up to it. Does he even smoke the stuff?



Magusyrup said:


> This makes me think, what are these kids getting out of this? Do they like manipulating this quote unquote "internet legend". Do they want attention for being quote unquote "master manipulators"? I really hope these kids didn't find out about Chris from some Youtuber riding off that short wave of Chris Chan content that came up a while back...



This is probably whats happening.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 26, 2018)

Chris did not an hero over the shame of having 3 sex tapes and the constant JULAYYYYYYs then the merge not hapening right now won't either.


----------



## DeathHeat (Dec 26, 2018)

Ah. I see.
The people pulling the strings no longer have any other way to convince Chris this isn't utter bullocks and so they're showing themselves, challenging people, etc  as one last ditch attempt to have staying power. Meanwhile Chris, not fully comprehending what's going on but knowing something's amiss, like a small child, is coming up with _his_ last ditch attempt to feel important before this is over with.


----------



## niggers (Dec 26, 2018)

i smell gay ops.

are we sure this isn't @Marvin or some of the other wannabe-wranglers trying to whip up a PA? i lost track of who's a good tardsitter and who's a bad one, so excuse me.

like the troony toons are turbo autists who deserve to be mocked but i don't like the idea of the farms being manipulated by some moralfag out to "punish" them.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't really care what will happen at this point. I just know the only way these shitty Chris sagas will end is when Chris has died


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 26, 2018)

Giraffiroth said:


> For a long while after finding Chris I was under the impression that he was the victim in his own story but the more dumb shit I see him doing, the more I realize he's just a fucking idiot who never bothered to learn how to make good choices.


Chris is also autistic as fuck and was never taught how to cope with his disability. People have been fucking with him for years, his perception of reality has been distorted beyond repair. He's actually learned not to trust anyone who comes to him claiming to be whichever fictional character he happens to be fapping to at the moment. But eventually someone always finds a way to get to him.

Not to say he's not a fat moron, but this goes beyond mere idiocy.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Chris can get a grand just for attention.  He has to raise his price for these desperate trolls.  Not unless they give up their rosebud virginity to him do they get to "troll" him.  Seriously, he should insist on that.  He'd get that with the tier of utter fucking losers trolling him these days.



Role reversal, I'd say. 

Chris might now be a master troll himself and not even realize.


----------



## Rogowski (Dec 26, 2018)

Also posted by that Twitter. Go ahead and delete it if you must but that would add to it’s validity.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 26, 2018)

@Marvin I honestly tried to not mention it but this video of Chris kissing air has snapped me.

Your Stonecutters game failed! And if @The Captain is really in on this, it explains his sudden and random absence.


----------



## RustyNail(her) (Dec 26, 2018)

TheCaptain took a break from this mess and probably should have done it sooner. Even knowing Chris becomes a liability apparently.


----------



## niggers (Dec 26, 2018)

it's pretty great when you voice a hunch and literally 6 posts later its revealed to be 100 percent correct


----------



## SpineySonichu (Dec 26, 2018)

Rogowski said:


> Also posted by that Twitter. Go ahead and delete it if you must but that would add to it’s validity. View attachment 623345



Get involved with Chris even with good intentions, get fucked over every time.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 26, 2018)

@Null are you going to call their Mothers?


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Dec 26, 2018)

top 10 anime betrayals. the ride never ends.


----------



## Rupin (Dec 26, 2018)

Real G said:


> top 10 anime betrayals. the ride never ends.



And throughout it all Chris shat himself and did nothing.


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Dec 26, 2018)

The sphere of events around Chris can be absolutely surreal sometimes.


----------



## Rogowski (Dec 26, 2018)

This should just serve as a lesson to never touch the doody regardless of intentions. Chris is too high profile now and no matter what someone out there will be jelly of you and try to fuck you over. Nobody is safe.


----------



## Pvt. Real G (Dec 26, 2018)

but wait... 434 is an area code in virginia. the Captain doesn't live in virginia if im correct. possibly a burner, he uses to contact chris and just incase bullshit like this happens. cuz u cant trust chris with anything. so failed dox?


----------



## SpineySonichu (Dec 26, 2018)

Real G said:


> but wait... 434 is an area code in virginia. the Captain doesn't live in virginia if im correct. possibly a burner, he uses to contact chris and just incase bullshit like this happens. cuz u cant trust chris with anything. so failed dox?



I thought he mentioned he used Google Voice


----------



## Rupin (Dec 26, 2018)

SpineySonichu said:


> I thought he mentioned he used Google Voice


 
Can you send text messages through Google voice?


----------



## Rogowski (Dec 26, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Can you send text messages through Google voice?


Yes. You can also download the google voice app to your phone therefore having two phones in one.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm guessing Marvin/Captain never dropped dox because they knew the teen troon squad would counter dox in reprisal.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 26, 2018)

So one of the TTS doxed the other, then now "doxed" Captain's burner #?


----------



## fiu0cm (Dec 26, 2018)

Raiken said:


> Chris did not an hero over the shame of having 3 sex tapes and the constant JULAYYYYYYs then the merge not hapening right now won't either.


He wouldn't kill himself over the merge not being real, but I think he could be convinced to kill himself to make the merge happen.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 26, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Your Stonecutters game failed!


You are the weirdest motherfucker. You've got a joke that:

Maybe seven people on the forum remember.
You're the only one out of that seven that finds it funny.


----------



## SpineySonichu (Dec 26, 2018)

Marvin said:


> You are the weirdest motherfucker. You've got a joke that:
> 
> Maybe seven people on the forum remember.
> You're the only one out of that seven that finds it funny.



Is this true?



TrippinKahlua said:


> And if @The Captain is really in on this, it explains his sudden and random absence.


----------



## Done (Dec 26, 2018)

Gunslinger said:


> Please tell me someone archived this because it's gone from that link.


Lukas deleted all their tweets.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 26, 2018)

neural said:


> Lukas deleted the entire set of tweets.


Of course lol.



TrippinKahlua said:


> [And if @The Captain is really in on this, it explains his sudden and random absence.


Wouldn't be surprised at all. This whole thing has sounded like a tug-of-war for an autistic  weirdo from the very get go.


----------



## bigshot (Dec 26, 2018)

The only thing lamer than Chris is his troll pals having bitch fights over him.


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Dec 26, 2018)

fiu0cm said:


> He wouldn't kill himself over the merge not being real, but I think he could be convinced to kill himself to make the merge happen.



Quite. I really don't see Chris deliberately committing seppuku, but - as others have said - it's all too easy to picture some Idea Troon convincing him that he has magical/superhuman powers, and Chris promptly runs cheerfully  off of the roof of a skyscraper, convinced that he'll fly elegantly through the air.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Your Stonecutters game failed! And if @The Captain is really in on this, it explains his sudden and random absence.



rekt


----------



## Done (Dec 26, 2018)

bigshot said:


> The only thing lamer than Chris is his troll pals having bitch fights over him.


It's the sign of a completely used-up cow. There's no milk in them teats.


----------



## RustyNail(her) (Dec 26, 2018)

SpineySonichu said:


> Get involved with Chris even with good intentions, get fucked over every time. Sad times.





SpineySonichu said:


> I thought he mentioned he used Google Voice



He also mentioned he uses a PO Box. Cap was prepped for something like this.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Dec 26, 2018)

Plot twist, the troon squad really believes in the merge and soon we'll see a headline along the lines of, "30 Some Year Old Disabled Man Convinces Teenagers into Suicide Pact to Join with Cartoon World"


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Dec 26, 2018)

Are they FtM trannies?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 26, 2018)

SpineySonichu said:


> Is this true?


No clue about the extent of his involvement.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 26, 2018)

Chris posted more about the Merge. He's disregarded everything from the dox post, saying, "Please, Please, Please Do Not contact or pester either of my friends, the Captain or Lukas. The gremlin tried to divide the three of us, but we survived to continue working together as the friends we are." https://kiwifarms.net/posts/4128895/


----------



## Rogowski (Dec 26, 2018)

Interesting that Lukas deleted all the recent tweets from the last 24 hrs after dropping Captain’s phone number. Is there a Cold War going down between prospective tard wranglers?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 26, 2018)

Rogowski said:


> Interesting that Lukas deleted all the recent tweets from the last 24 hrs after dropping Captain’s phone number. Is there a Cold War going down between prospective tard wranglers?


They’re teenage girl troons so of course there’s going to be drama.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 26, 2018)

So the same shit as the idea guys are unfolding again with the same fucking ending.


----------



## Ghostbeater (Dec 26, 2018)

I love it! Came back from the christmas break and found this. Joined the Farms to point fingers and laugh at people and i'm already out of fingers  It's back again to the


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Dec 26, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris posted more about the Merge. He's disregarded everything from the dox post, saying, "Please, Please, Please Do Not contact or pester either of my friends, the Captain or Lukas. The gremlin tried to divide the three of us, but we survived to continue working together as the friends we are." https://kiwifarms.net/posts/4128895/



Do you think this autistic battle Royal came about by the other troon being pushed out? That message  only mentions Lukas and Capatin, not the second troon in the picture.


----------



## WandelustBiatch (Dec 26, 2018)

5 more days of the year and the Dimensional Merge Saga will be "Officially" over since Chris will shit himself when no one else has fallen asleep and he's not in another dimension. Hopefully, the next saga is better for the Farms and for Chris instead of a bunch of troons causing a pseudo proxy war.


----------



## Time of Space (Dec 26, 2018)

The real lolcows where the people supplying content along the way.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 26, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> I'm guessing Marvin/Captain never dropped dox because they knew the teen troon squad would counter dox in reprisal.


No, it's because @Marvin didn't want to out stupid teenagers for doing stupid teenager things they'd regret years down the line (like how @Bluespike 's sole claim to fame will forever be known as "the 13-year-old boy who had cybersex with a 'tard in his late twenties" or "the boy who made an adult 'tard shove a medallion up his ass."). Hell, the only reason @Marvin is still tagged repeatedly to this day is because ten years ago he was a stupid teenager who dressed in a pickle suit on a whim to play a prank with @LoveYouLongTime .

So I understand Marv's decision to spare some dumb Tumblr twats with GOTIS, but I'm salty as fuck that zero content was archived & is now lost to time. The best part of any troll hijinks, good or not, is the behind-the-scenes reveal at the end.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Dec 26, 2018)

zap2theextreme said:


> I'm guessing Marvin/Captain never dropped dox because they knew the teen troon squad would counter dox in reprisal.


According to Captain, the TTS got nothing on him (except apparently a phone number which might be a throwaway).


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 26, 2018)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> No, it's because @Marvin didn't want to out stupid teenagers for doing stupid teenager things they'd regret years down the line (like how @Bluespike 's sole claim to fame will forever be known as "the 13-year-old boy who had cybersex with a 'tard in his late twenties" or "the boy who made an adult 'tard shove a medallion up his ass."). Hell, the only reason @Marvin is still tagged repeatedly to this day is because ten years ago he was a stupid teenager who dressed in a pickle suit on a whim to play a prank with @LoveYouLongTime .
> 
> So I understand Marv's decision to spare some dumb Tumblr twats with GOTIS, but I'm salty as fuck that zero content was archived & is now lost to time. The best part of any troll hijinks, good or not, is the behind-the-scenes reveal at the end.


I have to wonder if @Marvin or Cap or anyone else involved thought to consult with skilled doxers or if they thought "lol numbers and addresses are good enough". I am gonna guess they didn't, which is unfortunate because so much good shit comes from teamwork around here.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 26, 2018)

We didn't just lose out on 3 more troon threads being driven by them freaking out over its very existence

We may have potentially lost out on a meltdown video, the last of which was over Jessica Quinn and him calling off the Q&As



bigshot said:


> The people that troll Chris are losers. That goes for his protectors and white knights too. Chris would be a lot more fun if "christorical figures" and wannabe ones didn't manipulate him to put themselves in the spotlight. They're messing up our lolcow.


to be fair to certain people, he wouldn't be anything _at all_ if he didn't have people goading him into putting shit on the internet
this new generation that comes from the documentaries and youtubers just now covering (that a bunch of dumbfucks here applaud) fails to realize you keep your goddamn mouth shut and let chris do all the talking


yawning sneasel said:


> I have to wonder if @Marvin or Cap or anyone else involved thought to consult with skilled doxers or if they thought "lol numbers and addresses are good enough". I am gonna guess they didn't, which is unfortunate because so much good shit comes from teamwork around here.


maybe _this_ is how chris's curse is taking effect on us


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 26, 2018)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> No, it's because @Marvin didn't want to out stupid teenagers for doing stupid teenager things they'd regret years down the line (like how @Bluespike 's sole claim to fame will forever be known as "the 13-year-old boy who had cybersex with a 'tard in his late twenties" or "the boy who made an adult 'tard shove a medallion up his ass."). Hell, the only reason @Marvin is still tagged repeatedly to this day is because ten years ago he was a stupid teenager who dressed in a pickle suit on a whim to play a prank with @LoveYouLongTime .
> 
> So I understand Marv's decision to spare some dumb Tumblr twats with GOTIS, but I'm salty as fuck that zero content was archived & is now lost to time. The best part of any troll hijinks, good or not, is the behind-the-scenes reveal at the end.


It's like the corruption in Mexico where only the white people and gangmembers get to enjoy nice things.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Dec 26, 2018)

CoolGuyHitler said:


> According to Captain they got nothing on him (except apparently a phone number which might be a throwaway).



They could have if they, you know, asked for help as opposed to keeping quiet.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 27, 2018)

Of course they're troons.
The autism required to come up with this shit and to want to cut off your penis is comparable.


----------



## Casual Garbage (Dec 27, 2018)

Inb4 someone tells Chris that to get the merge to happen faster he'll need a human sacrifice. It'll be like that Slenderman stabbing all over again.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 27, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> skilled doxers





It's funny the level this shit gets taken to. Like, "we need a troon doxed. Better call KF black ops and the bitcoin bikers." We even have a "proving grounds" for threads now. I cringe every time I see it.

I'm not smart enough to know if Marv fucked up or not. I sure don't think whatever he lost is a big deal. I've defended him as often as I've criticized him. 

But for years most of the people here have been complaining that Chris is a dead cow and blah blah blah (not addressing you specifically Snease.) Now people are all buttmad they lost out on Chris related content all the sudden. Guess he's not as dead as folks thought. Or is it "procedure violation?"

There's a lot to laugh at on the site. Good, funny af shit. We don't need elite doxing teamwork or formal lolcow terms of engagement to enjoy. Marv prolly didn't archive all the shit or whatever he didn't do because it's all boring troon bullshit.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Dec 27, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> It's funny the level this shit gets taken to. Like, "we need a troon doxed. Better call KF black ops and the bitcoin bikers." We even have a "proving grounds" for threads now. I cringe every time I see it.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to know if Marv fucked up or not. I sure don't think whatever he lost is a big deal. I've defended him as often as I've criticized him.
> 
> ...



CWC is a honey pot for autists to act extra stupid and end up with threads (I see @LagoonaBlue 's is almost at 100 pages already- how the time flies!). The two idiot "wise guys" were sure something. Plus the thread of slightly minor ones that fuck with him online.  Anyone screwing with Chris at this point should be assumed lolcow. It's hard to believe that these troons are any less cringy given what they've been feeding him.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Dec 27, 2018)

Alright, prepare for autistic TLDR speculation I spent far too much time on.  I'll spoiler shit so it's easier in the eyes. 

Summing up what has been posted so far (I think), the possibilities seem to be:



Spoiler



A.)  Troons befriended Chris through purchases/donations, smoked weed with him, and got him to believe in this asinine merger shit.  Said troons had a falling out and doxxed one of their own.

B.) Said troons did all of the above, but didn't dox one of their own.  Instead it was someone from the farms or another third party that got to Chris.

C.) Said troons did all of the aforementioned, but didn't dox one of their own.  Instead, it was the Idea Guys doxxing the troons after reacquiring access to Chris.

D.) Troons befriended Chris through whatever means, but weren't responsible for the merger shit.  Instead it was a third party, be it Idea Guys or someone else.  Troons had no role in doxxing or merger.



I'm inclined to go with option B, because there are a number of ways option A could backfire catastrophically, especially since the doxxed troon could counter dox the others.  Doesn't seem like much of a motive to dox each other.  Then again, autistic teen troons aren't renowned for critical thinking or common sense.

If it's option B, and it's the farms responsible for the dox, the question is who would do it.  Those most likely to have access to troon dox would be, if I've kept up well enough, @Marvin, @The Captain, @LoveYouLongTime , and Null...



Spoiler



Null checked out of Chris affairs a long time ago, seems he wants to be rid of Chris and this subforum. I tend to believe Marvin wouldn't be pulling such a weird fast one on the farms after hoarding this info for so long.  I don't really know much about Loveyoulongtime's posts to make an educated guess. 

That leaves the Captain, who seems to have gone dark and remains the biggest question mark here.  If it's him doxxing troons, it's weird he would wait so long to do it.  I'm inclined to believe he had pretty damn good reasons for ending his involvement with Chris, but maybe there's something else going on.



If it's option B and none of the farms members I mentioned above are responsible, then who else might it be?  It's definitely someone who at least reads this subforum frequently (Idea Guys included).  Is it a newcomer fresh in from watching some Youtube video? Ivy's ghost? A vengeful Liquid?  Bluespike, all growed up? Motherfucking Clyde Cash?! 

But perhaps it goes even deeper than our wildest imaginations...



Spoiler


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 27, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> CWC is a honey pot for autists to act extra stupid and end up with threads (I see @LagoonaBlue 's is almost at 100 pages already- how the time flies!). The two idiot "wise guys" were sure something. Plus the thread of slightly minor ones that fuck with him online.  Anyone screwing with Chris at this point should be assumed lolcow. It's hard to believe that these troons are any less cringy given what they've been feeding him.


Lukas and Devil had both been in the limelight back in April when they announced they had bought Chris's porn art. They got attention from Twitter users who were pissed they had given Chris money. It was also mentioned here a few times. Shelling out a grand for scraps of someone's porn art is a huge red flag, but no one found lolcow thread-tier content from them in all that time.

Did the dox from the Idea Guys turn up much more than what we know about the Troon Squad?


----------



## Wrathcaster (Dec 27, 2018)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Did the dox from the Idea Guys turn up much more than what we know about the Troon Squad?



It's kind of disappointing how little came from any of that info.  They just kinda got away with it, main consequence their names being a minor search trend associated with Chris.  Then again, these are people without jobs, real relationships, or anything of value in their lives.  Same probably goes for the troons.  Not much to lose. What's honestly the worst that can realistically happen to these fuckwits post-dox?  @TrunksFromDragonballGT  calling their parents?


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 27, 2018)

Manly-Chicken said:


> The autism required to come up with this shit and to want to cut off your penis is comparable.


Unsure if it's comparable to the autism of not realizing that the troons here are biologically female and instead posting a garbage comment like this one, though.


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh, they're biologically female.

Well NOW I understand how they can be so cruel and heartless.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr. 0 said:


> to be fair to certain people, he wouldn't be anything _at all_ if he didn't have people goading him into putting shit on the internet



And this nothing would be better than the shit we currently have, which is like the 90th season of the Simpsons.  The only reward for these bogus sagas should be a nice doxing as soon as possible.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> And this nothing would be better than the shit we currently have, which is like the 90th season of the Simpsons.  The only reward for these bogus sagas should be a nice doxing as soon as possible.


doxing is like pot after you've done it so much for so long and it doesn't cut it anymore so you do something harder

we should hold them down and record their screams while forcing them to watch cakefarts//anything with chris or ADF or boogie2988 nude


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 27, 2018)

Tough crowd


----------



## nvrwastetree (Dec 27, 2018)

Subconcious Offense said:


> They could have if they, you know, asked for help as opposed to keeping quiet.



Why would they??? They're smarter than everyone else who posts here, either that or they're afraid to ask for help over fear that their plans may get prematurely leaked. Even though people here say theres no longer a "inner circle", there is still a "inner circle".


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 27, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> They probably believe Chris gives trannies a bad name.



But trannies give Chris a bad name . . .


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 28, 2018)

ddlloo said:


> Well NOW I understand how they can be so cruel and heartless.



Because their parents were the exact same.


----------



## Bully_Hunter_69 (Dec 28, 2018)

These types of "people" are why my kids are gonna have to earn the internet.


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 28, 2018)

Bully_Hunter_69 said:


> These types of "people" are why my kids are gonna have to earn the internet.



Nah, just cut it down.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Dec 28, 2018)

nvrwastetree said:


> Why would they??? They're smarter than everyone else who posts here, either that or they're afraid to ask for help over fear that their plans may get prematurely leaked. Even though people here say theres no longer a "inner circle", there is still a "inner circle".


Yeah, paying 1000 dollars to hang out with Chris really shows their trolling genius.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 28, 2018)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Yeah, paying 1000 dollars to hang out with Chris really shows their trolling genius.


Usually you get to hang out with people just by bringing the weed. Not many can be brilliant enough to have to pay cash and bring weed.


----------



## Moppo. (Dec 28, 2018)

They're seriously stunting their brain development if they're potheads and younger than ~23 or so


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 28, 2018)

Moppo. said:


> They're seriously stunting their brain development if they're potheads and younger than ~23 or so



How will we as a society ever recover from the loss of their future contributions?


----------



## No_one (Jan 6, 2019)

I assume I may be late, but if it is not one of the TTS (looks like one) it's definitely someone who is (or is trying to be) associated with Chris, and definitely is a lolcow (and/or a węen). Since it looks like a troon I'll put it here.

Video  about making a comic that takes place near CWC-ville, and chronicles things "as they happened" in our sister dimension, and the protagonist is this thing's son. Also, something about being  Neptunia-style goddess.







The comic itself as seen here is based on our favorite idea of making an "original character" by combining two existing ones and looks like " Sonichu" with all the walls of text. Rosechu makes an appearance too.

And now some tweets: 
  


Commenting under Chris's rant about being kind and blocking people:

And the twitter pic:


The first tweet is from 27th December.


----------



## fiu0cm (Jan 6, 2019)

No_one said:


> I assume I may be late, but if it is not one of the TTS (looks like one) it's definitely someone who is (or is trying to be) associated with Chris, and definitely is a lolcow (and/or a węen). Since it looks like a troon I'll put it here.
> 
> Video  about making a comic that takes place near CWC-ville, and chronicles things "as they happened" in our sister dimension, and the protagonist is this thing's son. Also, something about being  Neptunia-style goddess.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's one of the troons. They all followed (and still follow) each other on Twitter and are easy to find even when they're trying to hide. I don't see any connection between MKRNightvee and them. I could be wrong, and they've gotten better, but I doubt it.

Also, Cedric brought MKRNightvee up on Monday:


Cedric_Eff said:


> Hey, I know this isn't the place for it. But I found someone on twitter that's trying to copy Chris. I'm suspecting a attempt at being an Idea Guy or some form of it. Their name is MKRNightvee and the content they present is shit. It's basically Sonichu, if it was NiGHTS into Dreams and Eevee instead of Sonic and Pikachu.
> d View attachment 626927
> I discovered his/her account from their reply on Chris's tweets. I thought it was weird by the way they tweeted and I thought they were a copycat of Chris.
> View attachment 626924
> ...


----------



## No_one (Jan 6, 2019)

fiu0cm said:


> I don't think it's one of the troons. They all followed (and still follow) each other on Twitter and are easy to find even when they're trying to hide. I don't see any connection between MKRNightvee and them. I could be wrong, and they've gotten better, but I doubt it.
> 
> Also, Cedric brought MKRNightvee up on Monday:


Ok nevermind then, late as I thought.


----------



## Pixy (Jan 6, 2019)

No_one said:


> I assume I may be late, but if it is not one of the TTS (looks like one) it's definitely someone who is (or is trying to be) associated with Chris, and definitely is a lolcow (and/or a węen). Since it looks like a troon I'll put it here.



I'm getting 404 errors when trying to view the images. Did you delete them or something?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 6, 2019)

Sackity said:


> I'm getting 404 errors when trying to view the images. Did you delete them or something?


I'm getting those all over the site for some reason.


----------



## DeathHeat (Jan 6, 2019)

So did Troonyboppers get bored and leave?
I surely hope so.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 7, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I'm getting those all over the site for some reason.



I think Vordrak got his welfare check recently and is blowing it on another round of DDOS attacks on the farms, resulting in mild inconvenience to us for a couple hours, and ensuring he will be eating nothing but instant ramen and pancakes for the rest of the month.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 7, 2019)

Someone needs to draw the TTS like the members of Teen Girl Squad. I'd do it but I suck ass at drawing


----------



## Oregano (Jan 7, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Someone needs to draw the TTS like the members of Teen Girl Squad. I'd do it but I suck ass at drawing


----------



## Pixy (Jan 7, 2019)

This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.





https://archive.fo/3OLtp





https://archive.fo/Ebq33

https://archive.fo/Kg9Ru

Possibly fake. "..At the time we were minors" raises a number of concerns, however, if it is real.

Edit: She's probably pandering to the negative perception of Chris, so that people like the twitter user she was talking to eat up what she says, regardless of its validity, because it appeals to their idea of Chris.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jan 7, 2019)

Sackity said:


> This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of those behaviors except maybe the head thing sound like they were ripped from the cwcpedia. Also, aside from the fact that "sexual harassment" is not a crime, that would be a really interesting conversation with the police

"Mr. Officer, can you do something? This retard we keep inviting over to smoke weed is acting really rapey."


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jan 7, 2019)

Moppo. said:


> They're seriously stunting their brain development if they're potheads and younger than ~23 or so



In this particular case study, I think you have both God _and_ science on your side. They had to call a fuckin truce on this one.. Those horror-troon space donkeys are so uninspired that I couldn't even retain which gender they're trying to LARP once I finished the post that established it. So I'm going with rough trade werewolves.

In any event, nope, THC can never fill any canyonous DNA gaps, nor fight a nasty little extra chromosome to the death. Especially not before your shit is finished developing.

Though on the other hand.. I also think the reptile brains in question probably shit the bed on these kids about 10y ago.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 7, 2019)

Sackity said:


> This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds a lot like Chris, especially the bit about personal space. 17 is still a minor.
IIR, at least one of them was found to be under aged. Everyone who licks Chris' balls is always saying it's fake when he's been exposed as a pervert several times in the past, even when people have told him to stop. With the pillow thing, I wouldn't put it past him to admit to a Barb fetish, or maybe he just thought it would turn these idiots on.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 7, 2019)

The fact we're not sure_ if_ it's fake is the biggest problem.


----------



## Pixy (Jan 7, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> The fact we're not sure_ if_ it's fake is the biggest problem.


Most A-logs don't go through the effort of faking screenshots, and this was after Lukas put out that tweet telling people to DM her, increasing the likelihood of it being real. Then again, the person who tweeted these screenshots has stated they want to see Chris go to jail, so there's always that chance it's fake and that Lukas has used this guy as a pawn in their attempt at damage control.


----------



## Second Missing Primarch (Jan 7, 2019)

Sackity said:


> This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wouldn't shock me if this was real, given Chris's inability to grasp personal space and conversational filters. It also wouldn't shock me if Lukas/Lillie was making shit up to justify turning on him.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 7, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Someone needs to draw the TTS like the members of Teen Girl Squad. I'd do it but I suck ass at drawing





Oregano said:


>


Only problem is, they're all "the ugly one."


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Jan 7, 2019)

Sounds a lot like Megan's experience. Chris may have thought their "feelings" would escalate due to his displays of hu-man affection.


----------



## Cataloons (Jan 7, 2019)

Moppo. said:


> They're seriously stunting their brain development if they're potheads and younger than ~23 or so



 No, but yes as well.  If you're imbibing something that affects brain chemistry while your brain is still developing, it doesn't necessarily stunt your brain development.  It may, however, make your brain a bit different from your average person.  Like, I have a different brain chemistry from your average person just because genetics are hilarious, and my brain development has not been stunted.  

"I'm, like, a smart person."


----------



## Marvin (Jan 8, 2019)

Sackity said:


> This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're either exaggerating or it's fake because of the "smells like cat piss" thing.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 8, 2019)

Sackity said:


> This is probably really late, and I'll delete this post if it is (I've gone through the thread and I don't recall seeing these), but some rando semi-alog on twitter supposedly DM'd Lillie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda moot, seeing as everything that's already been confirmed (that Chris sent these teenagers nude wank videos, play-acted making out with his pretend waifu for them to film, and smoked weed with them) is worse than anything they mention here anyway. I don't doubt that Lukas is playing to the negative perceptions of Chris, and being a manipulative cunt about shit she was OK with at the time, but I don't think she's flat-out making any of that stuff up, either.

Not to be overly dramatic, but Chris is fucking lucky these girls were relatively harmless-  That "36yo man hanging out in his underage-girl-bff's bedroom smoking weed/sending fucked up, degenerate videos to anyone with a pussy" scenario could get pretty fucking ugly if he runs into an underage she-wccn a little bit smarter and more vindictive (and a bit younger? or not even- idk) than these were. Shit, the stuff that already happened could have gotten pretty fucked up if, say,  a (completely reasonably) irate parent had gotten involved, or even if one of Chris's a-logs got on a mission and lucked onto the right cop.


----------



## Brian Butterfield (Jan 8, 2019)

Marvin said:


> They're either exaggerating or it's fake because of the "smells like cat piss" thing.


My money's on exaggerating, this is the same generation that has turned "literally" into the new "figuratively."


----------



## Admiral Rice (Jan 8, 2019)

The Bog doesn't only fuck your cryptocurrency but The Bog also plays with Chris-chan. What an amazing timeline we live in.


----------



## champthom (Jan 26, 2019)

Saw this and that other thread about the "merge." Things were simpler back in my day. In any case, I consider it a good thing I view a thread on here and have no clue what's going on anymore because it's getting pretty weird.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 26, 2019)

champthom said:


> Saw this and that other thread about the "merge." Things were simpler back in my day. In any case, I consider it a good thing I view a thread on here and have no clue what's going on anymore because it's getting pretty weird.


it will circle back around once a shitload of people here fuck off to make their own Chris forum because they're butthurt about us not patting their asses for making OCs to troll chris with

and then we will make similar comments a decade from now once chris goes senile, barb is a zombie, and it gets even weirder


----------



## deodorant (Feb 5, 2019)

Mr. 0 said:


> it will circle back around once a shitload of people here fuck off to make their own Chris forum because they're butthurt about us not patting their asses for making OCs to troll chris with
> 
> and then we will make similar comments a decade from now once chris goes senile, barb is a zombie, and it gets even weirder



Can't wait to sign up for my live brain feed from the old folk's home where Chris's final moments will be broadcast to the whole world.


----------



## SheCame4Lulz (Feb 5, 2019)

Time to repeat the slogan to those who think that messing with Chris will bring them ass pats here.

"Those who pozload my negholep are doomed to stink like it."


----------



## deodorant (Feb 5, 2019)

SheCame4Lulz said:


> Time to repeat the slogan to those who think that messing with Chris will bring them ass pats here.
> 
> "Those who pozload my neghole are doomed to stink like it."


Thank you for finally putting it in a way we can understand.


----------

